# A little gun history...



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

In 1929, the Soviet Union established gun control. From 1929 to 
1953, about 20 million dissidents, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and exterminated.

In 1911, Turkey established gun control. From 1915 to 1917, 1.5
million Armenians, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and
exterminated.

Germany established gun control in 1938 and from 1939 to 1945, a 
total of 13 million Jews and others who were unable to defend themselves were rounded up and exterminated.

China established gun control in 1935. From 1948 to 1952, 20 million
political dissidents, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up 
and exterminated

Guatemala established gun control in 1964. From 1964 to 1981, 
100,000 Mayan Indians, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and
exterminated.

Uganda established gun control in 1970. From 1971 to 1979, 300,000
Christians, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and
exterminated.

Cambodia established gun control in 1956. From 1975 to 1977, one
million educated people, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and
exterminated.

Defenseless people rounded up and exterminated in the 20th Century
because of gun control: 56 million.


It has now been a couple of years since gun owners in Australia were forced 
by a new law to surrender 640,381 personal firearms to be destroyed by their own government, a program costing Australia taxpayers more than $500 million dollars. The first year results are now in:

What is different in Australia? 

Australia-wide, homicides are up 3.2 percent Australia-wide, assaults are up 8.6 percent Australia-wide, armed robberies are up 44 percent (yes, 44 percent)!

In the state of Victoria alone, homicides with firearms are now up 300 percent Note that while the law-abiding citizens turned them in, the criminals did not, and criminals still possess their guns!

While figures over the previous 25 years showed a steady decrease in armed robbery with firearms, this has changed drastically upward in the past 12 months, since criminals now are guaranteed that their prey is unarmed.

There has also been a dramatic increase in break-ins and assaults of the ELDERLY. Australian politicians are at a loss to explain how public safety has decreased, after such monumental effort and expense was expended in successfully ridding Australian society of guns. The Australian experience and the other historical facts above prove it.

You won't see this data on the US evening news, or hear politicians disseminating this information.

Guns in the hands of honest citizens save lives and property and, yes, gun-control laws adversely affect only the law-abiding citizens.

Take note my fellow Americans, before it's too late!

The next time someone talks in favor of gun control, please remind them of this history lesson.

With guns, we are 'citizens'. Without them, we are Subjects'.

During WWII the Japanese decided not to invade America because they knew most Americans were ARMED!

If you value your freedom, Please spread this anti-gun control message to all of your friends.

Author Unknown
Caseyboy


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Fix bayonets!


----------



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

Here in Canada, gun-control hasn't really made any significant difference with similar statistics in robberies, break-n-enters, assaults, etc over the last 50 years. Our gun-control was nothing more than a waste of money, but, it did virtually nothing except make criminals out of those who should have been left alone (like the father of a 4 year old girl - she drew a picture of her daddy with a pistol on the white-board in kindergarten and he was strip-searched and anal-probed! :gaah: )



Too many anti-gun nuts in this country, but, us gun-owners are finally moving ahead in our rights to own guns! :2thumb:


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

It's not the law abiding folks you need to worry about being armed. Criminals will always have access to "tools of their trade". Legal or not. They already show they don't care about laws or moral behavior.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting that.. I've read that somewhere before and agree with it completely. It always boggles my mind how some people think if there are strict gun laws, that the "criminals" will all of a sudden obey them! It's absolutely stunning how some of the drones think.... My way of thinking? You can have my gun(s) when you pry it from my cold dead fingers...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

When someone mentions gun control,I generally show off one of my hand made and non regulated playthings and laugh like a psychopath in their face.

Scares the living hell out of the grass eaters.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Magus said:


> When someone mentions gun control,I generally show off one of my hand made and non regulated playthings and laugh like a psychopath in their face.
> 
> Scares the living hell out of the grass eaters.


I was watching a show on TV about gun-smithing and they made a hand canon. It was awesome.


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

Here is a nice Public Service Announcement for gun control.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Before I retired as LEO I had many well intentioned dimwits asking me how I personally felt about gun control. I simply replied "it wont work". They would get all indignant and ask "Why not?"
I told them I had a one word reason: "Cocaine. It is illegal to possess, sell, make, distribute....and yet it is on every street corner. Sales increase all the time. It is so plentiful it is fairly cheap. If we cant control cocaine, what makes you think we could control firearms?" Boy, they got awfully quiet....


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Crusades, No guns 9 million.
american indan war 49 thousand, when one side didn't have lots of guns.

I couldn't find fun hard facts for Europe pre and post gun control, but everything says it's murder rate is low, and I haven't heard about any concentration camps in London. 

When militaries decide to kill civilians (be it under tyrants orders or not) always bet on the military. You can have your rifle, your sidearm and your backup piece. Good luck against that Bradley, Apache helicopter or Stealth bomber. Or cruise missile. Hell I'd bet on the trained soldier with basic kit. And his squad.

At the very best civilian and all those not legal toys people have are gonna do is up the fatality rate among ground troops. And that'll probably piss off them enough to go after you special.

If you think I'm being anti gun or hyperbolic just look at history. The side with the best teck has always won. And now day the government says we're not allowed to have the best tech and hunts anyone who violates it's rules. Gun control happened when they decided you couldn't have the best toys they where developing. Never mind the command and control structure. 

If the government goes bad in the modern world your dead. If you got your guns or not.
Thankfully the modern world is designed to prevent that. Least on home soil.


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 24, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> Crusades, No guns 9 million.
> american indan war 49 thousand, when one side didn't have lots of guns.
> 
> I couldn't find fun hard facts for Europe pre and post gun control, but everything says it's murder rate is low, and I haven't heard about any concentration camps in London.
> ...


Well, just look at what a few rebel colonists did against the worlds greatest superpower a couple of hundred years ago. Its not the arms that ensure our liberty but the Right(privelage) to own those arms that ensures the SPIRIT of LIBERTY stays alive. The only free society is one which possesses the means to defend that freedom from tyranny.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

No. What about the arba spring toppling governments with just unarmed protests?

People want freedom. They'll strive for it, even if they don't have guns.

Armed revolution against modern militaries of today is so different as from what our ancestors accomplished as to be a different planet compared to today. Washington wouldn't have lasted a week if the other side had radios, and he would have won years earlier if he did. Because they where fighting with the same technology. The americans won because they changed how they fought.

Today the tecxh makes the difference. And the gov has the best.


----------



## beansbullets (Mar 1, 2012)

You should look at Afghanistan. They have been decidedly successful with out tech.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Lets leave the gobbernuts outa the scene fer a minute. Say a disaster happens, maybe a pandemic, millions be without power, food, water. There whole world just come a crashin down round em. There desperate. 

With no guns how yall gonna protect yerself an loved ones? Ya thin the police, military er gobbernuts gonna do it? There gonna be so overwhelmed (not ta mention many a them gonna be dead to) that yer gonna be the least a their concerns. Best be able ta defend yerself.

How long does it take the police ta respond ta a home envasion? That time gettin longer as budgets er cut an there be less officers. Best be able ta defend yerself an yer family.

Give up yer guns quietly, die loudly so others may learn from the mistakes. When ya dissarm the citizens, they are doomed as the criminals on the street an in office can do as they please, cause they be the ones with weapons.

Anyone what thinks there gonna stand in front of a bradley with a pistol an do any good be nuts. But there be ways ta deal with them without all that high tech stuff. Don't bet all yer money on tech, that generally be when it fails.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

bahramthered said:


> No. What about the arba spring toppling governments with just unarmed protests?
> 
> People want freedom. They'll strive for it, even if they don't have guns.
> 
> ...


I think you make valid points. We now live in a world of almost instantaneous anything.... including death. I have no doubt that a pursuing group with the technology can locate me using a heat signature and call in a Hellfire without suffering themselves to taking a few rounds. Thats why its critical that we do not ever allow it to get to that point... if we can, that is.

Things aren't looking too good currently considering the fascist administration with its shadow government that now is destroying our Republic. If allowed to continue, I have no doubt there will be a number of restricting gun control bills that will culminate in a total ban of all privately-owned firearms. To hide one and be caught doing so could mean life in prison and maybe even forfeiture of all of your property, putting your family on the street as an example to others.

I have pondered this possibility long and hard. I don't long for death. But neither do I long to be killed a bit each day as I am bullied, humiliated, stolen from, and enslaved by some evil system run by psychopaths.

As long as I can arm myself at will, I will continue to be a free man. Only free men can do that. Just look back through history.

I don't think that I will surrender, nor will I bend a knee. When I think about doing that, I then think of those of the past who stepped up and risked it all when it was called for - those 3% with frozen and bloody feet at Valley Forge - and all those others since who did their duty and obeyed their oath... I wouldn't be able to look them in their eyes over on the other side if I were to do otherwise.

"I know not what others will do, but as for me... give me liberty or give me death!" Patrick Henry at St. John's Church, Richmond.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

beansbullets: Yeah because we can't figure out what the mission is and keep pissing the population off by killing too many civilians. Invading armies always have a hard time. Add politics on top of it and you screw the troops. If you don't have the will to do something you'll fail. 

OldCootHillbilly; Well in a disaster scenario (what I'm personally prepping for) makes sense and doesn't. If no one had guns you could defend yourself with a machete or even a pointy stick. Everyone having guns, well that just seriously ups the danger level. 

Just imagine sh!t hits the fan. You and your group of loved ones are moving out. You meet some civilian who wants what you have. He has no clue how to use his weapon he just found it. He gets jumpy and uses his weapon. If he swings a sword he might get one person. If he opens up with an AK he might get everyone in your group.

Jezcruzen; I love the chest beating speech. But I think I made my point already. Legal guns are not a match for fighting militaries. And you admitted it, someone calls down a hellfire missile your dead regardless of how many guns you have. Hell you can have dozens of guns and a swat team can take you out and they're just paramilitary. 

Freedom is an aditude. If you have it you have. It doesn't matter if you have a piece. Much of Europe is free and they don't have guns. Canada is free and the same.

If you don't like how your taxes are spent feel free to go to somewhere they don't have taxes. Somalia maybe? Chad? What? You don't want to live in a shithole? I don't think government is always right but having a stable on interested in trying to do the public good works wonders. And your still one of the freest people in the world.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

If you took my comments as "chest beating", you are woefully mistaken. I said what I did in sadness - sadness at where we allowed ourselves to be taken without a whimper.

You also misjudge the men and women in our military. To just take for granted that they would follow illegal or unconstitutional orders to murder other Americans at the behest of a rogue regime is insulting to them and as a vet myself, I find it to be offensive.

Should this country enter into another civil war, all the "toys" and those who know how to used them won't just be on one side.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Not everyone is goin ta turn in there weapons, criminals ain't gonna do it, so there will never be no guns. I'll keep mine thanks.


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 24, 2012)

Bahramthered, if you choose not to be armed that is your decision as a free citizen. However, IF the government does decide it wants to subjugate the population, only those with the means, weaponssupplies, knowledge and/or training , will stand even the slightest chance of remaining free. 
Yes, freedom is a state of mind, but a psychologically defeated people with no choice or voice cannot be free. 
Simply study a little history, those regimes which have sought totalitarian control first disarmed their populations through legislation and law. Then they were free to do as they pleased regardless of their peoples desires.
Just remember "Sticks and stones may break our bones but words will never hurt us". Don't think the govt. doesn't know this. Without any bite, a bark is just a nuisance. 
Jez, I'm with you.
Old Coot, you got it right.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Bahramthered.a maniac can kill 10 to 30 people with his firearm of choice.
a dedicated maniac with a 5$ can of gas can kill hundreds in the right place.
Only a moron shoots at armor with a standard weapon, but one kid in Northern Ireland with just a quart milk bottle full of heating oil killed a British APC full of soldiers in 30 seconds some years back. Last I heard APCs didn't come standard with on board Oxygen supplies.you can cry disarm all you want but if someone wants someone else dead there will be a way found and it will probably make guns look preferable.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> Jezcruzen; I love the chest beating speech. But I think I made my point already. Legal guns are not a match for fighting militaries. And you admitted it, someone calls down a hellfire missile your dead regardless of how many guns you have. Hell you can have dozens of guns and a swat team can take you out and they're just paramilitary.


Which is why asymmetric warfare has evolved. If you only have rifles and your enemy has advanced weaponry, then you don't fight head to head, you fight an insurgency. You have your snipers target officers and leave the troops alone. Or maybe you target political leadership and leave the officers be. A sniper without a rifle is pretty worthless. A sniper with a rifle, even if the other side has hellfire missiles, can, as Obama loves to tell the world, "punch above his weight."

Imagine what happens to an "oppressor class" who command a military when their heads start exploding from sniper rounds as they go to their local Starbucks. The military is used to casualties amongst their ranks, but armchair generals who are commanding the war are used to sleeping in their warm beds every night, having nice meals every day, not having their lives disrupted and just issuing orders to the military to do the dirty work. They're going to lose their appetite for the war when they and their loved ones start falling dead in the cause of the Great War that they're in charge of.

That's how you fight when you're outmatched. You go for the soft underbelly rather than directly at the bullet proof chassis of the Humvee that patrols your street.



> Much of Europe is free and they don't have guns. Canada is free and the same.


Switzerland has a huge firearm ownership rate. Canada is NOT free. You can be jailed in Canada for saying true things which hurt people's feelings. That's not freedom.


----------



## Kenny78 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bahramthered; if your posts reflect your attitude and not just trolling(not using the word disrespectfully) then I hope you contemplate this Samuel Adams quote: "Crouch down and lick the hands which feed you. May your chains sit lightly upon you, and may posterity forget that you were our countrymen!"

I pray and prepare myself to stand beside the likes of Jezcruzen. This is not bravado. I lament that without a cataclysmic event we will face a soft, rotting tyrrany in which *They* will isolate and ostracize people like us because *we* dont fit in etc...

The quote comes off harsher than I want but I see no reason to be belittling(sp) while getting your counterpoint across.


----------



## Booger (Feb 13, 2012)

Glad i do not register ANY of my firearms  I like it that nobody knows what i have. transfer fees???? What????


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I was watching a history channel show on how Hitler was advancing through Europe. When Hilter had to decide to invade Switzerland or go around. He said that Switzerland be problematic because the Swiss have hidden tunnels and large arms cashes all over the country. To top that off, all citizens are required to serve in their military. 

On a 60 mins show, they confirmed that all citizens serve in their military and that any weapon assigned to a citizen is assigned for life and to be stored at home. When the 60 mins person ask the Swiss on the street about this they said, yes this is true but would not comment further.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Bobbb, I whole heartedly agree with your synopsis.

A belligerent set on deposing the Republic cannot garrison every town and hamlet. They will require local collaborators and hand-picked bureaucrats to keep things in check using some semblance of a police force. These people will have to travel to and from on a daily basis, tend their garden, mow the lawn, take out the garbage, drop off their children at the new re-education bureau...

Well, you get the picture. Within a short period of time no one will take a job like that because it always ends badly for the job holder.


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

There are a million ways to kill any person or machine. It's the will each one of us must have that will either make it happen or it is simply a series of words. I had a man tell me once he was going to kick my a$$ and my respose was, "Talking about it is the easy part, the kicking will be a bit harder." We can talk all we want to but if we aren't truly prepared to go all the way, why have we even bothered? I don't advocate a serious and bloody war where Americans fight Americans. I've been in a war, and it leaves a dent in your mind that is there every minute of every day and never stops making itself known. I do think however there is an entrenched enemy right here at home who hates America, and therefore hates me and most of you. They are doing everything they can to strip all Americans of their rights and freedoms and turning around in the same instance and handing everything that is mine and yours to a worthless piece of humankind who won't work but will take what is mine with both hands. They have given away our national treasury while living like royalty and what grates me more than anything else, I've paid them to do this to me. Enough! I'll guarantee if push comes to shove and we as a people cannot take back what is rightfully ours, I will take other actions to make my point heard loud and clear. 

I don't mean to sound like someone who is saying we need to turn on our government, but look at what kind of government we have currently. It is a Fascist Government. The government own parts of several businesses. That constitutes fascism. When a Federal Court tells anyone what they are doing is illegal and to stop and desist, and they don't stop, what would you call that? Defiance of our laws which are supposedly put in place for everyone to comply with. A government that has allowed 8% plus unemployment to go unchecked. A President that has tripled our national debt beyond all former Presidents we have ever had since the inception of our Republic over the last 200 years in a mere three years . Who refuses to prosecute blacks that are blantantly breaking the law. Who is using our treasury as his personal checking account handing out million and more millions to companies that are taking the money and running with it. Giving away trainloads of money to Hamas and African nations and for what? Our country is being led by a man whose birth place is most definetly in question. A man who has blocked all of his records from being scrutinized by us. That guy works for us! And we aren't entitled to know everything about him?

This is the year that will be the make or break of our great Republic. We need to make every effort to vote all of the anti-American scum out of office and we must NEVER GIVE UP OUR GUNS!
Caseyboy


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I totally agree casey. Bahran I don't fear the us military at all. As a former vet I know that I would never turn on the us citizens. If you think that servicemembers are ******* sheep that will do whatever they're told then you never served a day. If you think the senior officer corp are happy to turn on the citizens and order their troops on them then you need to read and reread and read again any and all US military leadership manuals and books written by former top level commanders. Nope, like oldcoot said, we need to prep against an allout collapse of government / utility infrastructure via an emp or financial collapse, not a nazi military takeover. Remember, 40 percent of Americans identify themself as conservative!!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Booger said:


> Glad i do not register ANY of my firearms  I like it that nobody knows what i have. transfer fees???? What????


If what you claim is true, why do you bear the NRA logo as your avatar? Why support an organization which fights for the legal right to bear arms when you are a criminal?

I am not trying to antagonize you; merely seeking clarification as to your mindset.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Turtle said:


> If what you claim is true, why do you bear the NRA logo as your avatar? Why support an organization which fights for the legal right to bear arms when you are a criminal?
> 
> I am not trying to antagonize you; merely seeking clarification as to your mindset.


I know in some states that it is entirely legal to own unregistered weapons. None of mine are registered because they were bought from private parties an not dealers.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Notice the bugger hasn't posted back.either we made sense and he's backing it up by looking up the facts OR..
He's a stinking troll or a FED plant come to rile everyone up and get the FEDs in here.hopefully the former and not the latter.
one less sheep brained idiot on earth can only be a blessing.


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

If the government collapses, or we go into some sort of extreme sudden decline, we need to round those up that caused this to happen and make darn sure they feel the wrath of Americans. Our enemies are open right now about who they are. They feel safe and they believe they are immune from anything that might come to pass against them. I say round up the politicians first and then those who advocated our demise by word and deed. Hanging traitors is an age old remedy and appropiate to those for what they have attempted to do to our country. I say now and always have, "It is a stupid bird that fouls its own nest." In order to kill a snake one must cut off the head. This snake has many heads so we need to shrpen our knives for the task ahead. There's going to be a lot of cutting. We are at war with a faction of people who have decided to bring our country down to its knees. If we don't fight with all we have to fight with, the courts, the ballots and by getting people in those offices that will abide by the Constitution, our chains may not rest so lightly next year. Zero is already playing ball with his handlers what will he do next? What will these "little deals" do to you and yours.

I have a recurring nightmare where it is still in the dark of night but it is early morning. Trucks come by the buildings where people live and they are rounded up and put on busses. All of them are wearing chains like convicts. They are taken to a large factory and chained to a machine where they stay all day long and are sent back to their buildings after it is dark and that goes on every single day of the year non-stop. They are working for food and water and a box to sleep in. There is no longer any laughter and no more happiness. We have finally been reduced by our enemies to total slavery. You better watch out because I believe it is coming at us. You and I will die but your children are looking at a very bleak future and will have a lifetime to bear the brunt of what free people have allowed to happen to a free country. That isn't much of a legacy in my humble opinion.
Caseyboy


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 24, 2012)

Amen, Caseyboy!


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

I posted up a very satirical posting about gun control on the Book of Face not too long ago... Emotions ran VERY high on that subject. 

When I presented the data in the OP, I was nearly laughed off of the Book of Face. In particular by those in the UK who say that since banning of guns (mostly) in their countries, gun crime is down.

I'm still debating what my next inflammatory post on FB will be...


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*One thing is for sure, taking a tank or Bradley head on is a good way to get unassed, BUT!! sooner or later those folks in that Iron Coffin have to come out if for no other reason then to take a crap..then they can be yours.. Using your brain before your gun will work most every time..

But yes they Military has all the toys but we are a nation of gun owners over 80 million strong.. 10 % is still the largest army in history.. untrained, yes... under armed, Yes...

I put my money on the people.. but you are sure welcome to lay down your rifle and be a slave or a dead body in a ditch with hands wired behind your back if you so desire...

Everybody dies, How one dies is more important...to me at least.*


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

I do not fear death I fear slavery. We all die but to die a free man is a worthy effort. I cannot imagine a more perplexing problem than someone accepting slavery as a trade off for comfort. The golden chains that bind those currently will bend them before the weight of such a heavy load in the very near future. As a patriot you must accept there is victory, occasional defeat and death. You cannot fear the inevitable. That would be like fearing tomorrow for it will come in spite of what you fear the most. Some of us will die, there can be no doubt of that, but we must take a stand. Obama just signed a law today that bans the freedom of speech. Will it end? No chance. Those who wield power over the people fear only the people.
Caseyboy


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Caseyboy said:


> I do not fear death I fear slavery. We all die but to die a free man is a worthy effort. I cannot imagine a more perplexing problem than someone accepting slavery as a trade off for comfort. The golden chains that bind those currently will bend them before the weight of such a heavy load in the very near future. As a patriot you must accept there is victory, occasional defeat and death. You cannot fear the inevitable. That would be like fearing tomorrow for it will come in spite of what you fear the most. Some of us will die, there can be no doubt of that, but we must take a stand. Obama just signed a law today that bans the freedom of speech. Will it end? No chance. Those who wield power over the people fear only the people.
> Caseyboy


What law? I must have missed that, and I listen to talk radio. Please, links, mate, links!


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=7SGWH3kirzg&vq=medium

Watch it and weep. It is one more step in the direction of a total take over. They are doing it in increments. The Supreme Court ruled recently you can be strip searched for not wearing a seat belt and other minor offenses and now this. It is beyond scary.
Sorry for not posting the url.
Caseyboy


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Diego2112 said:


> I posted up a very satirical posting about gun control on the Book of Face not too long ago... Emotions ran VERY high on that subject.
> 
> When I presented the data in the OP, I was nearly laughed off of the Book of Face. In particular by those in the UK who say that since banning of guns (mostly) in their countries, gun crime is down.
> 
> I'm still debating what my next inflammatory post on FB will be...


Go back and remind those Limeys about how they begged the US for small arms once Hitler went viral because they didn't have any. Many thousands of American sportsmen donated rifles, shotguns, and revolvers from personal inventory to be sent to England.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> Go back and remind those Limeys about how they begged the US for small arms once Hitler went viral because they didn't have any. Many thousands of American sportsmen donated rifles, shotguns, and revolvers from personal inventory to be sent to England.


Ahhh, Jezc. You too are a history buff. If only our public schools would teach our youngsters what you just posted and lots more. 

I'll bet some serious money that if bozo is re-elected, by the end of his 2nd term, federal money to the states for education will be dependent upon the states' adoption of regulations that will effectively make homeschooling impossible.

(Sorry about deviating from the OP)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Toffee said:


> I know in some states that it is entirely legal to own unregistered weapons. None of mine are registered because they were bought from private parties an not dealers.


Here in Canada, we are _supposed_ to register all firearms, long-guns and pistols. That doesn't mean that all guns are registered. It has been _suggested_ that there is a million long-guns in Canada that are not registered, but, are sitting quietly in collector's safes or are in the possession of "old grannies" who don't know what to do with their expired-husbands firearms.

It has been suggested that there might be a million pistols not registered in Canada - imported without the right paperwork. Most of those are in the hands of criminals, but, there might be some collectors who have them hiding in a back-corner of their safes ...


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> Go back and remind those Limeys about how they begged the US for small arms once Hitler went viral because they didn't have any. Many thousands of American sportsmen donated rifles, shotguns, and revolvers from personal inventory to be sent to England.


Did exactly that (and boy, did they 'splode all over the place! YAY FOR HILARITY!), also pointed out various gun/crime stats-not saying that More Guns=Less Crime, but like I told them, gun sales are up something like 12-14% over the past three years, and crime (in general) is at a 30someodd year LOW.

Again, not saying that's BECAUSE more people own guns...

But it is a fun little stat to throw their way...


----------

